# High Dosage Rifaximin for the Treatment of Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

High Dosage Rifaximin for the Treatment of Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowthhttp://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/555634?src=mp


----------



## 13777 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have tried rifaximin before and it made me sick. After trying everything else, my GI and I are going to give it another shot. Has anyone else gotten sick off this antibiotic? BTW - this is not the first antibiotic that has made me sick. Flagyl, erythromycin, and others have also made me sick.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

KC, for some people antibiotics can make things worse.This depends on the problem I believe, if a person has just sibo or sibo and IBS or just IBS, as well as other variables to it all.


----------

